

Ask YC: Best ways to pick up chicks? - yters

follow up to:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=169295<p>(what us geeks really care about)
======
mlinsey
Let her know your HN karma.

~~~
yters
That's a good idea. I'll tell you how it goes.

~~~
rms
It works for me all the time...

~~~
yters
Really? I used to just stand on a corner and yell at girls until one would go
out with me. This other method may actually work better. I'll start yelling
out my karma score instead.

------
rms
<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/ers/?query=w4m>

~~~
tlrobinson
Perfect! This one must be a Lisper:

 _Apr 21 - (((((((((((((( So eXXXciting )))))))))))))))))) - w4m - 30 -
(excelsior / outer mission) pic_

------
attack
This is like trying to teach martial arts through text:)

Hmmm.

~~~
yters
Here's a question: when you try to get a girl interested in you, what's going
on intuitively?

------
johns
Don't try too hard and be yourself.

~~~
pius
LOL, that's the sort of advice that's sure to frustrate anyone who actually
needs the advice.

~~~
johns
If you want a more complicated answer, you're over complicating the situation.
This isn't rocket surgery /dhh

